# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  خطوات لتعاملك مع حواء الرومانسية !!!‎

## ابو عوده

اولاً تذكر انك تتعامل مع حواء الرومانسية...لذلك تجنب التعامل معها بخشونة وتصرف بقمة الرقة والعذوبة .
*ثانياً حواء الرومانسية هي انثى ضعيفة تحتاج لمن يحميها ... لذلك كن دائما الى جانبها فانت بطلها الاول .
*ثالثاً تجنب محاولة إثارة إعجابها بالطيش والتهور ...وتصرف بطريقة رجولية ولكن عقلانية ، ، طبعاً برومانسية هادئة .
*رابعاً حواء الرومانسية لا يشغل بالها إلا أنت فهي تحاول دائما وضعك في مركز محيطها ...فلا داعي لتذمر إذا ما أخذت برايك في أصغر الأمور.
خامساً إذا وجدت ما لا يعجبك في تصرفاتها ...فتذكر بانه يعجبك الكثير من تصرفاتها الأخرى فلابأس بالتغاضي قليلاً .
*

*سادساًً اذا لم يعجبك ماترتديه أو ماتفعله ...فلا تعترض عليه بخشونة وإنما بلطف ذكرها بما هو أفضل منه كان تقول لها : هذا الثوب جميل ولكنك بدوت بالآخر أجمل . 
*سابعاً من قال ان الماس صديق الانثى للابد ...فتاكد بان ذلك لا ينطبق على الانثى الرومانسية فالحب والرومانسية هما صديقاها للابد . 
*ثامناً لا تنسى أدا إحدى مناسباتكما السعيدة ودائماً سارع في تجهيز الشموع والورود للمناسبه ... لا داعي للتكلف بالهدايا الثمينة فأنت أثمن ما تملك. 
*تاسعاً لا تحاول تقديم الهدايا الفاخرة لها لتجعلها تتغاضى عن بعض تصرفاتك ... بل أجعل حبك ورومانسيتك هي دافعها الدائم للتغاضي .
عاشراً حين تكون معها لابد ان تكون بأبهى حلة فانت أميرها الذي أمتلك قلبها ...تذكر دائما أن حواء الرومانسية هي كالوردة المتفتحة سرعان ماقد تذبل وقد تمزق أوراقها بسهولة .*

----------


## محمد العزام

رائع 

مشكور ابو عودة

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور

ورح نجربها

----------


## اجمل حب

[align=center] 
مشكور ابو عودة
[/align]

----------

